# Xbox Vs PS3



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Guys, I'm either getting my son a PS3 for Christmas or a XBox Elite 
here's the problem I have no clue about this stuff. So which one is better?
I wanted to make a poll but I can't figure it out..LOL. If someone want to do that for me that can that would be great!! Thanks.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I personally like the Xbox better because I'm a techie guy and I use it for things other than just gaming, i.e. Netflix Tversity (software that will connect it to my Hard drive for movie and music), I also use it for an Alternate harddrive too. All the games are identical and Online play is the same. I like Xbox's Online gaming better though because the population is larger (IMO). 

But go with which one is cheaper is what I say...only difference is that the PS3 has a blu ray player on it and Xbox never will.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

if you like playing online..xbox


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, yeah they are both the same about $300..XBox comes with 2 games though which is cool. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> ..only difference is that the PS3 has a blu ray player on it and Xbox never will.


That is the only difference. 
I prefer the xbox over the ps3 maily because the xbox live is far superior to the Sony network.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

ps3....you xboxers are forgetting the red ring of death! LOL

ps3 also does tiversity, btw.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

PS3! ima get me one. I really really like it, my friend brought his over and i've been playing it... very good and very addicting. great games. i always look at the available games before purchasing. if you like the system, sure, but what if after that you don't like any of the games the system comes out with? and plus the ps3 has a bluray player!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

My son is 12 and he says ps3 is way better than xbox. His friend has xbox and he says it always has problems, he has had to send it back 5 times. I think there was a problem with it overheating. 
Also on xbox you have to pay extra to play online with ps3 its included.
Oh yeah its also a bluray player, we use it all the time to watch movies.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> ps3....you xboxers are forgetting the red ring of death! LOL
> 
> ps3 also does tiversity, btw.


the elite isnt suppose to get it


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

my xbox never had problems,and I have an elite....I have ps3 also and the xbox is waayyyy better for online play


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

i haven't played either of the newer versions of the PS or XB but I have always preferred the PSs myself. 

Of course, my all time favorite game on there is Gauntlet, ha ha!


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

I like the PS3 just for the simple fact of the blue ray player. Im more of a wii person myself. Haha. The only bad thing I've heard about the ps3 is I think with the 160gb. The orange light comes on and your dead. My husbands just did it and we had to get another. Well we could of paid 150 to get it possibly fixed. So we just opted for the new one. Or it could of just been a ploy to get me to say yes to the new one. Hahaha


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i like the ps3 just for the fact that its got a blu ray player. from what ppl tell me a good blu ray player is like.. $150 so why not get the ps3 when u get it all in one. but online game play is off the charts for the 360 haha. but who am i to talk.. ive never owned the ps3 before i own the xbox but i do kind of regret getting it....


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay as a former Xbox owner all that the ones I bought have broke. I now have a PS3(for a while) and have had no problems with it all. You can do all the things with a PS3 that you can do with a Xbox 360. Blu Ray is sick if you have a HD tv. The online play is free with PS3 and is the exact same xbox live which will cost you 50$ a year. In my opinion the PS3 is the way to go. All xboxs experience problems(from my experience and the 10+ people I know that have them), they are all the time saying they have the problems fixed but for some reason the problems keep occurring and they are cheaper for a reason. Sony > Microsoft in this battle.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i have a xbox elite i have never had a prob with it....

i also have a ps3...yea im a geek.

the only thing i use my ps3 for is the blu ray player now

xbox has such a better network for online gaming and way more good games.

tho that great online game network is something you have to pay for and ps3 has free online game play...but it cant touch xbox live so i find it worth it

ps3 is a more powerful platform but at this point that dose not mean anything cuz all the games are still on the old style platform so even tho ps3 "could" be a totaly sick system untill the games catch up to the system it is always going to be 2nd to the xbox.

thats just my take on things


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

I have both and can honestly say that I prefer Xbox. The only reason I got a PS3 was for the blu ray (definitely worth it) and being able to get on the internet and use my flat screen as a monitor. 

The games are far better for Xbox (L4D2, Forza 3, etc) It also seems like there is a larger selection of games for Xbox as well.

You can't go wrong either way, but if you want a system specific for gaming; Xbox all the way.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Well thanks everyone this has helped, I think i'm leaning towards the elite since he said he would rather have that. I better be able to find one!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

With XBOX 360 you have less wait time on the network, more games available and better tech support. I have an elite that Jaime bought me and it broke the first month we had it, but I sent it in, and had a brand new one within a week. It was lightning fast.

Don't get me wrong I like the PS3, got that blu ray player (if you want to go ahead and start collecting your movies in expensive blu ray format) and the gaming network is free. I play PS3 over at my homies house and we're always waiting for another match to come up. 

Each have their pluses, buy him one now, and the next on his birthday LOL


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Well his B-day is in Febuary and he is getting new riding gear which is pretty pricey so no he will get one or the other..LOL. Just the helmet is like $500 but its worth it because he needs good protection when he races. The neck brace is like $170..thats just a taste.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I say, get him whichever one most of his family and/or friends have, because then he can borrow games, play against them, and/or play online with them (w/xbox, as long as you pay the $50/yr). 

I personally have the PS3, and love it because I don't play too much so I keep the $50/yr for my beer :cheers:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Well his B-day is in Febuary and he is getting new riding gear which is pretty pricey so no he will get one or the other..LOL. Just the helmet is like $500 but its worth it because he needs good protection when he races. The neck brace is like $170..thats just a taste.


wooaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!

and i thought weight pull was expensive LMAO


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

haha your funny $50 a year for the beer. 

And yeah just wait till you have kids Staffy...haha.I just sent his piston out on his bike to be rechromed $375 also got new rings for it and that was a deal. But hey he loves to race so i cant stop that I'm glad he is into something.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

xbox 360. i've gone through 3, i will admit that. but they have the bugs out now, so at least you can get one without being the beta tester  i've had the arcade now (still have my hd from my original 360) for about 6 months and its still going strong. no problems. but i've previously had 2 360's, and one elite, and all 3 got the dreaded red ring of death. good luck! ps3 is also a good machine. tons of power, just like the 360, but as everyone has said, its got blueray. only plus in my mind. 360 has gears of war and left for dead. ps3's got some good games that 360 doesnt have also. its just what you want really.


----------

